# Will I lose Dynaudio & XM with indash Nav?



## Muveover (Feb 4, 2009)

Like to swap out my "premium oem 6-disc indash unit" with a new indash Nav but don't want to lose my XM Radio or loss of sound quality from Dynaudio system. Oh, and bluetooth would be nice too ... am I asking too much? Can it be done for under $600?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Will I lose Dynaudio & XM with indash Nav? (Muveover)*

the only way to keep your factory sat is to use a factory nav radio
otherwise you can use an aftermarket nav unit and retain your factory XM antenna as I've done the same in other customers installs 
$600 is a tough budget for getting a quality unit that will do all those things, selling your factory xm module may free up some extra cash and increase your headroom a bit to let yourself get a better unit
We just did a Kenwood 5120 unit install in a similar car and the customer was very happy with it
feel free to call us if you have any questions


----------

